# Warum funktionieren die Suchfelder mit InternetExplorer nicht?



## ebruss17 (18. Feb 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine Datenbank mit beliebig vielen Tabellen erzeugt. Ich gebe verschiedene Spalten von verschiedenen Datenbanktabellen auf meiner JSP-Seite als dynamische HTML-Tabelle aus. Das funktioniert auch super und gut mit Mozilla Firefox, Internet Explorer und Google Chrome! 
Daneben habe ich auch Suchfelder zur Verfügung gestellt, damit ich nach bestimmten Werten in der Datenbank suchen kann und die gesuchten Felder mir ebenfalls in einer Tabelle ausgegeben werden. Mit Mozilla Firefox und Google Chrome funktionieren die Suchfelder ohne Probleme. Jedoch, wenn ich versuche mit Internet Explorer nach bestimmten Feldern zu suchen, dann funktioniert es leider nicht. Im Textfeld, in der ich nach bestimmten Werten suche, erscheint ganz rechts ein Kreuz-Zeichen. Noch zur Info: für das Suchen habe ich input-Felder zur Verfügung gestellt! Kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen, an was das liegen könnte?Nochmals vielen Dank.


----------



## ebruss17 (19. Feb 2015)

okay Leute hat geklappt ich musste für Internet Explorer statt <input type="submit"....>

<button type="submit"...> machen


----------

